# Tokina 14-20mm f/2 for crop is coming



## ahsanford (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey, crazy short zoom multiplier fans on crop cameras -- Now you have a fast slightly wider zoom to complement your Sigma 18-35 f/1.8:
http://photorumors.com/2015/11/10/new-tokina-sd-14-20mm-f2-if-dx-lens-for-aps-c-cameras-coming-soon/

This crops out to about 22-32mm on FF, which is just about where Sigma's f/2 24-35 zoom landed.

Not sure who this is for, but backpacking astro folks (who may not want the weight of a huge UWA zoom) might be interested.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 10, 2015)

I am a fan of Tokina lenses, and look forward to this release.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Nov 20, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Not sure who this is for, but backpacking astro folks (who may not want the weight of a huge UWA zoom) might be interested.
> 
> - A



I was indeed excited by the release of the Sigma 18-35, and when I reviewed it I found it to be incredibly sharp and *almost* perfect for astro-landscape work. (http://www.slrlounge.com/sigma-18-35mm-f1-8-ex-dc-field-review/) ...However since I already owned the Rokinon 16mm f/2 at the time, which was lighter, extremely sharp, and accepted standard 77mm filters, ...I never got around to adding the Sigma to my kit even though I frequently used APS-C bodies on backpacking trips where lugging multiple hefty full-frame bodies up a mountain (or into the Grand Canyon) is....sub-optimal.

I definitely would like to see this lens permanently attached to my 2nd camera for travel astro-landscape work, and I think anybody whose budget doesn't include full-frame at all should strongly consider this type of lens, even as a compliment to the 11-20 or 11-16 2.8. Or, just get the Rokinon 10mm f/2.8, then you'd really be set!

I've already used my Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 on my APS-C body a little bit too, and thoroughly enjoy the focal length.


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 23, 2015)

Useful focal range for crop. Is this lens is made in China?

If so I wonder where Tokina rank in terms of QA against Tamron and Sigma...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> Useful focal range for crop. Is this lens is made in China?
> 
> If so I wonder where Tokina rank in terms of QA against Tamron and Sigma...


Tokina makes your lenses in Japan (unless changed), with excellent quality control.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Nov 23, 2015)

Agree on Tokina quality control. Have been using my new Tokina 11-20/2.8 (FF about 18-32) with E+ results. The Tokina 11-20/2.8 is also usable on FF from 16-20mm and still a 2.8. Such a deal!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2015)

Tokina has long been known for excellent wide angle lenses. My Tokina 17mm f/3.5 prime is my only non canon lens.


----------

